# Vit B



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

For those who give Vitamin B supplements to your dogs, which one do you feed? I am looking into giving some to my sled dogs when our training season starts back up (just waiting for the temperature to drop) but I am getting so lost in all the variations of Vit B (ex. B1, B12, B50...etc). Help?

If it matters at all I already give my dogs Wild Salmon and Fish Oil Capsules as well as Glucosomine.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I use K-mart's brand of B-complex, from the vitamin aisle at the pharmacy. Make sure that it's not 'high potency' though. If it is, it will say so. If it's not, it won't say anything. I give my dogs one pill a day, just crushed up in their food.


----------

